# Fingerprint Scans



## QC (Jan 31, 2008)

Ten Fingerprint Scan Moves to O'Hare International Airport
By Matthew Harwood
01/30/2008 - Foreign travelers arriving at O'Hare International Airport in Chicago must now submit 10 fingerprints and have a photograph taken before entering the United States as part of the US-VISIT program, reports Chicagotribune.com.

Under the new system, foreigners going through U.S. Customs booths at O'Hare must give digital prints of all 10 fingers and take a photo for a growing Homeland Security database of information on visitors to the U.S.

The system is an upgrade from the index fingerprint and photo standard that has been in place since 2003, when DHS launched the US-VISIT program to record the entry and exit of foreign travelers.


Visitors between the ages of 14 and 79 who have applied for a visa or display a foreign passport at a port of entry must submit to the heightened security protocols. The fingerprints taken will then be compared against FBI and DHS databases filled with known criminals, illegal aliens, and known or suspected terrorists.

The fingerprinting process should take no longer than 30 seconds, and according to the report, most visitors were unfazed by the experience. Still, some did experience problems. Valerie Lau, from Singapore, had to wait as one man was scanned three times before the fingerprinting device captured all of his digits. Another individual, Rumy Kanga of India, was not asked for all ten of his fingerprints. He did not have a special waiver.

O'Hare is just the latest airport to revamp its fingerprinting collection to all ten fingers. As Today's Headlines reported last month, all airports will require foreign visitors to submit ten fingerprints by the end of 2008.

Well, I like it, but what of the guys who are unknown and under the radar. They would have their prints taken and be moved on. No-one would know who they were.


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 31, 2008)

This is freaking outstanding.


----------



## ROS (Jan 31, 2008)

Glad I'm not a foreign national.


----------



## pardus (Jan 31, 2008)

Another level of BS to slow everything down and irritate people 

DHS wont give up until they stop all people travelling to the US.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm sorry but they can go to hell, my finger prints and picture are already in enough fucking databases that DHS have access to.  If they can't verify my identity with my passport or other ID and then cross check with the other systems they have access to; then I think I'll stop visiting.  Just my :2c:.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 31, 2008)

Would that include Military Personal(verified) of Friendly Nations??


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 31, 2008)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Would that include Military Personal(verified) of Friendly Nations??



Any one. ;)  Your a foreign national and they have to verify your identity.


----------



## pardus (Jan 31, 2008)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Would that include Military Personal(verified) of Friendly Nations??



They dont give a fuck.
The Immigration department here is one fucked up organisation.


----------



## QC (Jan 31, 2008)

It's known as security theatre. It has the appearance of making a difference, but how much difference would it make? As an example, UK has homegrown hajis, who aren't even identified by this system. If the US has home grown guys as well, this will verify them only when they travel. I just hope that the second tier can pick suspects up independant of this.


----------

